# bobcat  pics



## huntndeer

i  shot a bobcat this year and have it at the taxidermist now trying to decide on how to have it mounted.  Is there any body that has pics of how they have their bobcat mounted that could give me some ideas


----------



## Confederate_Jay

Do search of "Bobcat mounts" and you 'll find a couple of threads on this topic with some good pictures. I'm kinda partial to mine.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

Funny you ask....I got 2 bobcats last year and gave one to my best friend...well, both of them were mounted and finished recently...also, the gal i used to hunt with got one and had it mounted and she got it back just before christmas.  I will put them up for you to check out...

here is mine.  it needs the paw and first part of the leg to be altered...i plan on doing it when i get home...the face looks like he is oriental, not much i can do about that.  I have only ever seen a couple of cats i lked.  People can never seem to get the face correct.  Shop around good before you pic a taxidermist...only two cat mounts i ever saw that i would have liked to have were both done by taxidermists that do not live anywhere near me...


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

This is the one that belonged to the gal i used to hunt with...


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

This one belongs to my buddy in NYS...his and mine were done by the same guy...


----------



## chuckb7718

I see what you're saying, but are still pretty to me.
The advice about looking around, is good,too!
The best thing you can do is MAKE SURE you and your taxidermist are on the SAME page concerning the mount!
P.S.
Just TODAY picked up the mounted head of my gator!!! 
Took 4&1/2 years to get to this point!!
IT'S BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## The Bell Man

*bobcat*

here is mine.


----------



## mudawg

My uncle has one that is layin on its stomach and is lookin up at a pheasent. pretty neat and very nice mountains!


----------



## rex upshaw

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> Funny you ask....I got 2 bobcats last year and gave one to my best friend...well, both of them were mounted and finished recently...also, the gal i used to hunt with got one and had it mounted and she got it back just before christmas.  I will put them up for you to check out...
> 
> here is mine.  it needs the paw and first part of the leg to be altered...i plan on doing it when i get home...the face looks like he is oriental, not much i can do about that.  I have only ever seen a couple of cats i lked.  People can never seem to get the face correct.  Shop around good before you pic a taxidermist...only two cat mounts i ever saw that i would have liked to have were both done by taxidermists that do not live anywhere near me...




at first glance, i though the cat in the first pic was giving the finger.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78

rex upshaw said:


> at first glance, i though the cat in the first pic was giving the finger.



 I thought the same thing!
The cat laying on the table is awesome! I might get mine done like that.


----------



## Confederate_Jay

I agree, Her cat looks  great !  I had mine done laying down also.


----------



## VANCE




----------

